# Thoughts on this stallion? Codys Classic Cruzer?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the stallion even able to export semen? If not he's not even worth looking at for you.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

They ship frozen seaman so I prosume I should be able to import some hopefully, we aren't ready to breed just yet so have plenty of time to find out. Just wanted opinions.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*shrugs* I didn't see anything on frozen. 

Personally, if I were in your shoes, I would make sure a stallion I was possibly interested in even exported symptoms before looking harder. That's going to really narrow the options. Exporting semen is not an easy undertaking and not one that a lot of stallion owners are going to want to deal with.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

My thinking was to find out first what people that actually know quarter horses thought before I contacted the owner be a use if he wasn't a good example of the breed even for cross breeding there is no point looking further into him if that makes sense.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't remember, is your mare registered? If not, that's going to cut down even more on the stallion owners willing to breed to a grade mare.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you post pictures of the mare you are planning on breeding? I see the stallion as downhill and long backed. His shoulder is only average. He is also slightly straight through his hocks (and slightly sickled). I don't think he is horrible, but he also isn't perfect... So depending on your mares weaknesses could help decide. He has a pretty head and color, and sounds like he has done pretty well in the show pen. 

I don't see frozen listed on their ad. And as someone else said importing semen is not something a lot of people do, so with checking into.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not really got any good conformation pictures of her so these will have to do they are on slopes and odd angels ect.

































A few of her only foal so far, from a foal to a two year old.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

rbarlo you mentioned apHC in your originally post so I'm assuming you were looking for an Appaloosa?

My BO is standing Mr. Cool Hand Luke (find him on facebook or Mr-Cool-Hand-Luke ) and they are shipping frozen seamon international.

Not sure what kind of stud you're looking for though. He's 16.2h and super athletic.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

^ I'll make the disclaimer that I have no idea what's in her contract, or if she limits breeding to specific breeds/registries. I own Geldings, so don't really look into it (though I did wish for a mare when he arrived last month.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OP, I'll say that I really don't much care for "Cruz", especially as a match for your mare. She's already got a relatively long back, so you'll want a stud with a pretty short back so that you're not compounding the problem and making it worse in the potential foal.

Cruz has got a long back...and his entire hind end is wonky looking. Steep croup, pretty severe sickle hocks, and his shoulder is quite a bit more upright than what I would want in a stud. He's also pretty badly downhill.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, I have no idea what is normal for a quarter horse as the grand total of the population of quarter horses in shetland is 0.


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm no conformation expert at all, but most quarter horses are downhill. Im not used to seeing ones that aren't lol He seems ok to me, not what I would breed to any of my mares honestly, but i do competition, so that would be important to me. Most reining bred horses are sickle hocked, its just how they are built. He seems to be a nice stallion and quite versatile.
Now the big question is, besides the exported semen, if they will breed to a grade mare. I went and looked at your mare (she's bloody adorable btw) and most registered studs, particularly ones with competition points and money earned, will only breed to other registered mares. In the AQHA breeding world, most will only do other registered quarter horses, but you find a lot supporting the Jockey Club (Thoroughbred), APHA and ApHC, it depends on the owners market they want for their stallion. It sucks sometimes, but they're picky about who their stud breeds to in order to gain more prestige for their stud, but as a breeder, I also understand that now. I've run into a lot of nice people that would breed to grade mares (I bred my arab cross in high school to an amazing racing quarter stallion), but it may depend on many factors. No harm in asking, but be prepared just in case. I would send an email asking on their breeding requirements, and see if its something they would consider. Good luck!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

IMO your mare and this stallion share quite a few of the same faults - longer back, weak loin, fairly upright shoulder, low neck tie in. Your mare is slightly post legged behind it appears, and he is sickle hocked, so you could end up with a foal with both of these traits.

I would be looking for a stallion that has a short and strong back and loin, excellent shoulder and good hind end. I just don't see this as a great combo personally.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've thought about breeding to this guy. He's fairly close to me and I've run into that barn at a lot of shows. He has tons of trail points. I've seen her do horsemanship and the western riding classes as well. She always gets stalls that are near the back of the rows away from everyone else but I'm guessing that's because he's a stallion. He's very quiet and I have never seen him act up. I really like his personality. He's more of a ranch horse type of body but seems like a really good guy.


----------



## jazz101 (Dec 19, 2013)

i personally wouldn't breed to that stallion he looks like he has narrow in the chest and down hill ,but he does have a nice hindquarter on him but having said that he appears to be sickeld hocked.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

What about more of a working bred/speed bred quarter horse? Shorter back bigger hip...something like Barrel Horse World


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

ooh he's not bad!


----------

